# Cypripedium lichiangense



## JPMC (May 14, 2016)

I bought this from Post Hill 3 seasons ago. The first two seasons it only grew two very beautiful leaves each year. This is its first bloom for me.





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 14, 2016)

All I gotta say is, you da man! Ron struggled with his seedlings for years - honestly I don't know if he ever flowered one - and here you are with one of his plants in full flower… that's awesome.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 14, 2016)

A beauty!! Such interesting coloration in this terrestrial. Congrats on getting it to bloom.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 14, 2016)

One of the coolest of all!


----------



## JeanLux (May 15, 2016)

Bravo !!!! Jean


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 15, 2016)

Outstanding! As KyushuCalanthe noted, I have tried to get these to grow on for years. I get them to the point of a couple of leaves every year but I have not been able to flower one. What is your secret?

Great accomplishiment!

Ron Burch
Gardens at Post Hill


----------



## eggshells (May 15, 2016)

Im so jealous. What is it potted in and how do you vernalize them?


----------



## JPMC (May 15, 2016)

fundulopanchax said:


> Outstanding! As KyushuCalanthe noted, I have tried to get these to grow on for years. I get them to the point of a couple of leaves every year but I have not been able to flower one. What is your secret?
> 
> Great accomplishiment!
> 
> ...



Thank you both for the compliments!

I treat it like I treat my other cypripediums. I grow entirely indoors. The plants are in a spare bedroom from mid-March to about mid-October. This plant and my segawai seem to want an extra month or two of growing season. I fertilize with Michigan State-type formula at 125-150 ppm weekly during the growing season and keep moist constantly. It gets light from a 100w LED grow light about 30 inches away. It gets day temps of ~80F and night temps of ~60F during the growing season. It's in the fridge for the winter in a ziplock bag. I pot it in 100% stalite.


----------



## JPMC (May 15, 2016)

eggshells said:


> Im so jealous. What is it potted in and how do you vernalize them?



100% stalite and I vernalize in the fridge in a ziplock bag.


----------



## cnycharles (May 15, 2016)

Very nice! Is this six inch pot?


----------



## JPMC (May 15, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> Very nice! Is this six inch pot?



Yes, it is.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 15, 2016)

Congrats! Hope you saved some pollen.


----------



## Heather (May 15, 2016)

Neat-o! Congratulations on this toughy!


----------



## paphioboy (May 16, 2016)

Interesting... The flower presentation reminds me of the local Corybas species..


----------



## JPMC (May 16, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Congrats! Hope you saved some pollen.



I have not. I'm afraid to self this plant since it's only its first bloom. If anyone wants any pollen, I am happy to provide it.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 16, 2016)

JPMC said:


> I have not. I'm afraid to self this plant since it's only its first bloom. If anyone wants any pollen, I am happy to provide it.



I'm sure some folks would love the pollen for cross species breeding. There have been a few (like Cyp. Princess, lich x reginae). I would propose lichiangense x formosanum (I couldn't find this cross after a quick google search)- imagine the leaves!


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 16, 2016)

JPMC said:


> I treat it like I treat my other cypripediums. I grow entirely indoors. The plants are in a spare bedroom from mid-March to about mid-October. This plant and my segawai seem to want an extra month or two of growing season. I fertilize with Michigan State-type formula at 125-150 ppm weekly during the growing season and keep moist constantly. It gets light from a 100w LED grow light about 30 inches away. It gets day temps of ~80F and night temps of ~60F during the growing season. It's in the fridge for the winter in a ziplock bag. I pot it in 100% stalite.



That is certainly doing the trick. Extremely nice!

Ron


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 16, 2016)

To put this accomplishment in perspective - I know of only a few confirmed cases of people successfully growing and flowering this species in the world, all in Europe. All are plants grown from the seed of wild collected ones, while the parent plants I'm quite sure have all but died off (I'm sure some will disagree on this point). For example, Judith Prins in Holland is one person who has successfully grown and flowered this species from seed. 

The seedlings Ron got were from the company Phytesia in Belgium. As he said, he struggled with them for years and never flowered one. Even Holger Perner wasn't successful with this species at his Cyp nursery in China! So, at this point this may be the only successfully grown and flowered specimen in North America right now. That, or whoever is growing them is being very quiet.

Again, awesome accomplishment.


----------



## JPMC (May 17, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> To put this accomplishment in perspective - I know of only a few confirmed cases of people successfully growing and flowering this species in the world, all in Europe. All are plants grown from the seed of wild collected ones, while the parent plants I'm quite sure have all but died off (I'm sure some will disagree on this point). For example, Judith Prins in Holland is one person who has successfully grown and flowered this species from seed.
> 
> The seedlings Ron got were from the company Phytesia in Belgium. As he said, he struggled with them for years and never flowered one. Even Holger Perner wasn't successful with this species at his Cyp nursery in China! So, at this point this may be the only successfully grown and flowered specimen in North America right now. That, or whoever is growing them is being very quiet.
> 
> Again, awesome accomplishment.



Thank you for the perspective. I hope that I can bring it into flower in future years too. For me, that's the test of success. This could be a last gasp with an attempt at reproduction prior to the plant going downhill.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 17, 2016)

JPMC said:


> Thank you for the perspective. I hope that I can bring it into flower in future years too. For me, that's the test of success. This could be a last gasp with an attempt at reproduction prior to the plant going downhill.



That is no sick plant, just the result of excellent culture. It just goes to show how one grower can succeed while another won't. One thing's certain, this species won't put up with any abuse. The choice of pure inorganic compost no doubt is part of your success, but the rest is a matter of finesse. Again, I tip my hat (the plant killer speaks).


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 25, 2016)

Is that an alien or what?!

Very cool orchid...never seen it before.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 25, 2016)

That is Bloody cool!


----------



## John M (May 25, 2016)

Wow! Super WOW! What an accomplishment! Congratulations!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 25, 2016)

awesome!


----------



## naoki (May 26, 2016)

Wow, it is an amazing accomplishment! Hopefully, that you can keep it going, and get it reproduced! With 100% stalite in a terra cotta pot, do you have to water every day?


----------



## JPMC (May 26, 2016)

naoki said:


> Wow, it is an amazing accomplishment! Hopefully, that you can keep it going, and get it reproduced! With 100% stalite in a terra cotta pot, do you have to water every day?



Thank you.

I do water daily in the heat of mid-summer.


----------



## JPMC (May 30, 2016)

As of today, 05-30-2016, the flower has started to fade. It's been open in full for 15 days. That's double the usual time other cypripediums stay open for me.


----------



## roy bailey (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your growing techniques. I would like to try this one day. Great photos too.


----------

